# Rentals in Benalmadena



## mel-james (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi, my name is Melanie and I've been coming to the Costa Del Sol on holiday for the last 19 years. Since I was about 15 I vowed that one day I would live here. Well on the 1st May 2006 we moved over lock stock! Myself, partner and our two children aged 4 and 5. We put our children in the state Spanish school and they are fine, they love it.



snip


----------



## grahamhanson (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi 
Looking At Moveing To The Area Shortly With My Family.
Could You Please Advise Me On Rental Costs,it Has To Have At Least 3 Bedrooms,prefable A Town House Or Ground Floor Apartment.
Do You No Of Any Jobs In The Area As Well(sales)
Many Thanks Graham


----------



## rachncaz (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi 
Me and my 2 friends are moving over on 7th May, and we need somewhere to stay, as close to the centre as possibe. we hope to stay for around 6 months.
Any help would be great, 
Many Thanks, 
Rachel


----------



## Shawty (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey, My friend is trying to find an apartment with one bedroom somewhere in benalmadena.. he wants to pay around 450 euros a month long term.. You have any ideas? Thank you


----------



## llanelli1234 (Feb 5, 2008)

*andrew*

hi my name andrew and want to move two spain benelmedena i need accomadation an job can any1 help me out i want to move in 1 month and am coming out for 7 days in 2 weeks u can get back to me on


----------



## llanelli1234 (Feb 5, 2008)

hi im looking to move as well fancy a flat share


----------



## bits (Feb 19, 2008)

mel-james said:


> Hi, my name is Melanie and I have recently set up on my own doing rentals in Benalmadena, Costa Del Sol. I have been coming here on holiday for the last 19 years and vowed that one day I would live here. Well, nearly two years ago we moved over, myself, partner and our two children and it was all we hoped it would be. To wake up in the mornings with the sun shining is enough to put a smile on my face. To be able to go for a walk on the beach after a day's work, or turn a corner and there is the sea, shimmering again the clear blue skies.
> If anybody is thinking of moving over here, let me know if I can help with anything.


Hi

Been living canary islands for last 7yrs now looking at moving Benalmadena any help would be appreciated need somewhere to live 1/2 bedrooms and employment hubby is entertainer karioke/singer/dj Ive been doing bar work for last 3 yrs before that retail shoe shop, in uk done office work property manager call centre and bar work


----------



## emily.11 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi, I'm planning on moving to Benalmadena for around 3 months in the summer, I know this isn't exactly long term but would you be able to tell me roughly what sort of prices are reasonable for this time, and how easy it will be to find somewhere once I'm there, or whether I should find somewhere before I go? Either a one or two bedroomed apartment, or anything that can fit two students in is all we need. Thanks


----------



## mel-james (Oct 10, 2007)

emily.11 said:


> Hi, I'm planning on moving to Benalmadena for around 3 months in the summer, I know this isn't exactly long term but would you be able to tell me roughly what sort of prices are reasonable for this time, and how easy it will be to find somewhere once I'm there, or whether I should find somewhere before I go? Either a one or two bedroomed apartment, or anything that can fit two students in is all we need. Thanks


Hey Emily
During the summer it may be difficult to find somewhere cheap and cheerful. If you are able maybe try to book somewhere now - over the net. A small apartment could cost you anything from €450/500 (for really basic) to €750+ for something nice. 
Regards, Melanie


----------



## cjburns (May 9, 2010)

llanelli1234 said:


> hi im looking to move as well fancy a flat share


I am interested in a flat share as well for the summer if you are still please reply.


----------



## Taurian (Dec 12, 2009)

cjburns said:


> I am interested in a flat share as well for the summer if you are still please reply.


You are replying to a post that is over 2 years old. Doubtful you will get a reply from OP so don't hold your breath!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm gonna close the thread cos I noticed that its over 2 years old too - and probably seriously out of date info

Jo xxx


----------

